# Giza pyramid Gantenbrink's door



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Nobody has invented a "door" purpose. Do you invent it?

I did a scale model:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Video unavailable.


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Sorry, wrong address. Right here:


----------

